# 例の件



## Tsukigalleta

こんばんは、みんなさん

I found a problem with these words: 件 and 例
The sentence is this: 御実家には例の件で戻ってたの？
I need to know what is the correct meaning, because I found in the dictionary the several meanings of both words very similar, unless 件 is "counter of cases", which I'm not sure if it's reffering to a kind of table to attend people's problems, the opposite meaning of "matter" or some other thing (english is not my language ) Anyway, I don't think that's the case.

On the other hand, I found in the dictionary as well that both words have more than one or two pronuntiations. I know they are "rei" and "ken" because I have the reading, but is there any rule to know which is the correct pronuntiation with some kind of rule? Is it only the context what tells you the pronuntiation?

Sorry about my terrible english, and thanks to everyone


----------



## cnet128

例の件 is something of a set phrase. It refers to something that was talked about earlier, or indicates that the other party should already know what is being referred to. It can be translated into English with vague phrases such as "you-know-what", or "that thing".

The individual word meanings you're looking for would be 例の "the aforementioned" and 件 "matter".

And yes, I'm afraid when words have multiple pronunciations, you do generally have to work out the right one from context. That said, 例 and 件 are pronounced as "rei" and "ken" respectively in the vast majority of cases.


----------



## Tsukigalleta

Thank you very much!! That was really helpful!!


----------



## Wishfull

cnet128 said:


> 例の件 is something of a set phrase. It refers to something that was talked about earlier, or indicates that the other party should already know what is being referred to. It can be translated into English with vague phrases such as "you-know-what", or "that thing".
> 
> The individual word meanings you're looking for would be 例の "the aforementioned" and 件 "matter".



I agree with cnet128.

I think the simplest translation of "例の" would be "the".
And I think 例の件（rei no ken) would be;
*the* case,
*the* matter, or 
*the* problem.


----------



## Tsukigalleta

Oh! That's interesting, Wishfull-san...
I'm not sure about something: Do you mean 例の is an article? Can it be used with the meaning of "the" in some other sentence or it depends on the context? Is it of regular use?
Thank you very much!


----------



## Wishfull

例の　is not an article, grammatically.
I meant that the meaning of 例の　resembles the definite article of English.

山田君、*例のもの*　持ってきて。
Hey, Mr. Yamada, please bring me *the goods*.  (Japanese cushion ;zabuton)

アイスの実の*例の顔*は、やはりＣＧだったよ。
*The face* of "Ice no mi" turned out to be CG. (AKB48)

*例の映画*の最終章がついに公開される。
The final of* the movie* is coming soon. (Harry Potter)


----------



## Tsukigalleta

I think I got the meaning... In a kind of abstract way, it would be something like "the very thing", right?


----------



## q_006

I think 例の = "the aforementioned" really makes the point as far as context. But yes, "the" in context makes sense as well.


----------



## Tsukigalleta

分かりましたよ。有難うございました、皆さん！あなた達は優しい人ですね


----------



## mikun

Hi,
We hesitate to use the uncomfortable words that conversation partner or opponent will feel. We use vague or ambiguous words insted of correct uncomfortable words in that situation.  For example;
Insted of '実家には離婚のために戻ったの？'　We use '実家には例の件で戻られたの？'
Insted of '君のお願いは聞けないね'　Osaka people says 'ご依頼の趣旨分かりました。考えときましょう'


----------



## Tsukigalleta

Oh! Yes, of course you're right. Thanks for reminding me!


----------

